# 14 vs 15 ? 235/60



## Edu Pontiac64 (Mar 25, 2016)

I m restoring my 64´, currently have a 20/245/40 but I wanto leave it, original but with a look sport. 
I m in Argentina, and we have only two Alternative R14/235/60 or R15 /235/50. 
I will appreciate if There are some pictures.

regards


----------



## gmpgto (Jul 2, 2015)

That's a 64 Bonneville not a GTO. 
I would go with the original size in a modern radial equivalent. 235/75R14. If you can't get that in Argentina maybe you can get 235/75R15?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Both of those tire sizes are somewhat odd, at least here in the US. I'd look into what I could find locally for wheels with a 5" bolt pattern before settling on either.


----------



## gmpgto (Jul 2, 2015)

With all due respect 235/75R15 is a very common size here in the US. I'm in the tire business, tires are my world. The 235/75R14 is an oddball but is offered by Coker and is absolutely the best tire for the full size Pontiac's Catalina, Bonneville's etc. I have three Bonneville convertibles with 8 lug 14'' wheels. The 235/75R14 is the perfect tire for the car. But being that this guy is in Argentina, I would recommend getting 15'' wheels and running 235/75R15.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

235-50R15's are common, what did they come on? 
I autocrossed and streetraced one of my T/A's in the '80's, went through a LOT of very sticky 255-60R15's. Considered some Comp T/A 50 series tires, but all were too short and interfered with the seatbelt bulge in the rear wheelhouse.


----------



## gmpgto (Jul 2, 2015)

235/50R15 (24.2'' OD) is way too short for a full size 64 Bonneville. And very much an oddball size today. 
The 235/75R15 is 28.9'' OD and 235/75R14 is 27.9'' OD.


----------

